# Resistencias de rf 500w como carga fantasma



## chevitron (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola colegas quiero hacerles una pregunta,  
Hace tiempo que quiero comprar estas resistencias para hacerme una carga fantasma que llegue a los 2 ghz  y veo que dice que soporta hasta 500w, 
Quiero comprar dos de 100homs de 500w con lo cual me darían 50homs 1kw? Será que resistan tanto mm o será que solo lo hacen por unos cuantos milisegundos? la verdad es que no son baratos cada uno cuesta como 20 dólares pee 
Alguien de ustedes tiene experiencia usando estor resistores como carga fantasma?
Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas. S
Saludos ate don chevi pampañaupa


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2015)

Una resistencia común no sirve como para carga fantasma en RF y mucho menos a 2GHz


----------



## chevitron (Mar 26, 2015)

pero estas resistencia no son comunes  son echas para rf y dicen soportar mucha potencia y a muchos gigahezios


----------



## elgriego (Mar 26, 2015)

Buenas Noches ,efectivamente colega Chevitron,Estas resistencias son las que se usan en los sumadores Wilkinson,Yo tambien estoy en la misma,Cuando lleguen de los Eeuu,subo las fotos a (presume tus adquisiciones) Las de mejor calidad que conosco, son las de origen frances marca,Diconex,Dejo el link,Por supuesto! que se deben colocar en un muy buen disipador ,que soporte ,la potencia aplicada.Sino..Hasta donde yo las he usado,fue en el rango de Vhf,nunca realice pruebas en microondas,para eso tengo la carga Bird. igualmente si nos guiamos por el datasheet de la marca diconex,las especifican de acuerdo al sustrato,en rangos de 250 a 500 Mhz

Pd Un colega ,que no aparece hace un tiempo por el foro, se armo una carga con una de estas de 
50ohm,creo que era hasta 250w

Pd2 En La Republica Argentina Las Comercializa Raicom.

Pd3 Dejo una imagen del colega del foro,y tambien un link de  gabriel77sur, que realizo la carga mencionada  

http://www.diconex.fr/dataEngl/ResisLignePlate.html 




http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/2013/05/mi-nueva-carga-fantasma.html

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo las he montado de la marca AVX 100 Ohm / 600W y funcionan muy bien, aunque no las he sometido a más de 50 Watts, de momento.
Les puedes solicitar un sample.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola a todos , es perfectamente factible armar una buena carga fictia con dos resistores de 100ohmios X 800Wattios en paralelo , donde lo gran segredo es premeramente armar los resistores sobre una plancha de cubre mui plana y polida y despues armar esa plancha de cubre en un generoso dicipador de calor bien aletado hecho en aluminio y si possible anodizado negro para mejor dicipación , a si do debemos olvidar de aplicar una delgada camada de grasa termica entre las partes de modo mejorar lo contacto termico. Obviamente todas las conecciones debem sener lo mas curtas(chicas) possibles entre los terminales de lo resistor y lo conector de RF (Henbra tipo "N").
!Fuerte abrazo  desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## largosoft (Mar 28, 2015)

Les Muestro mi carga fantasma y efectivamente esta hecha con esos resistores.
Yo la uso para calibrar transmisores de Fm de hasta 600W sin problemas, claro que a esta potencia solo unos minutos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2015)

largosoft dijo:


> Les Muestro mi carga fantasma y efectivamente esta hecha con esos resistores.
> Yo la uso para calibrar transmisores de Fm de hasta 600W sin problemas, claro que a esta potencia solo unos minutos.


!Congratulacioes por tu carga fictia  caro Don largosoft  ,sin dudas  mui rica y prolija  la montagen! ,Por  haora dejo aca una dica para mejorar mas aun la pierda de retorno (potenzia reflejada) de tu carga para frequenzias mas altas (centienas de MHz): Canbie los arcos de hilo de cubre estañado que enpleaste para conectar los resistores a lo conector henbra por laminas de cubre estañado con unos 6m/m de largura lo mas curta y directa possible . Conecte la otra punta del resistor a la tierra tanbien por meo de una generosa lamina de cubre estañado lo mas curta (chica) possible.
La idea es minimizar en lo maximo que possible las inductancias parasitas presentes en los terminales de los resistores, donde esas  prejudican en mucho  la performance de la carga (reflejadas) en frequenzias mas altas (centienas de MHz) con esa reactancia inductiva(+JX) sendo agregada a la parte resistiva "R" (50Ohmios).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 28, 2015)

Tambien la MFJ vende los Dummy Load 1-650 Mhz (1.5 Kwatts). yo tengo el modelo MFJ-264 y solo cuesta $70 nuevo en ebay.







saludos c


----------



## elgriego (Mar 29, 2015)

Buenos Dias ,Lamentablemente ese tipo de cargas como la MFJ,a pesar de lo economicas que resultan,Quizas sirvan a un radioaficionado,que puede pulsar y cortar rapidamente su estacion de alta potencia. Para los que trabajamos en brodcasting,10 seg ,no es admisible,ya que nos dificultaria realizar todo tipo de ajustes,y comprobaciones ,como las que demanda,por ej un Tx De Fm Brodcast. 

Atte El Griego.

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 23, 2015)

otra manera "menos ortodoxa" es con agua y sal, y la probe con 4l de agua y cargue comodo 500w, eso si, muy muy lejos de 2ghz.Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2015)

fredd2 dijo:


> otra manera "menos ortodoxa" es con agua y sal, y la probe con 4l de agua y cargue comodo 500w, eso si, muy muy lejos de 2ghz.Saludos


?? Y quanto a la potenzia reflejada (ROE)desa carga ?? , yo ya enpleei ese tipo de "carga quimica" pero para ensaios de fuentes de alimentación , haora para RF es la premera vez que veo tal proposta , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Se que es mui comun entre los radioaficcionados hacer uso de lamparas incandescente como carga fictia , pero desafortunadamente la resistencia canbia en mucho con lo aquecimento del filamento falseando las medidas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2015)

Buen Dia fredd2,Buen Dia mi Amigo Daniel,Es cierto con valvulas y en Hf,se puede usar casi cualquier cosa como carga fantasma,En F.M.E. Y F.U.E. La historia es otra.

Dejo Link,de una carga de Sal. 

http://www.bandasaltas.com.ar/Carga Fantasma.html

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (May 10, 2015)

Hola, para el HF y VHF usaba una resistencia de parrilla eléctrica o termo tanque, no me acuerdo, de 1000w. cortocircuitaba uno de sus extremos y entraba por el otro, sin disipador. Ese tipo de resistencias son anti inductivas por que va por el centro un solo filamento, no es un resorte, después va la porcelana de aislante. Pueden poner 4 en configuración serie paralelo y tienen una carga fantasma de 4kw. La roe es muy baja 1,2 a 1. Saludos.
http://www.resistenciaselectricaspresis.com/images/portafolio/imagen_id_3083.jpg


----------



## elgriego (May 11, 2015)

Buen Dia rubenchaco,Nunca probe esa alternativa,dificulto que funcione en Vhf,debido a que la resistencia varia de acuerdo a, si esta fria o caliente, Sera cuestion de probar.



Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (May 11, 2015)

Fría o caliente?, el VHF ni la entibia. Buscate una que presente alrededor de 50 ohm de impedancia, que sea mono filamento. Cortocircuita  uno de sus extremos e ingresa por el otro, coloca el SWR y contame que roe te da. Con respecto a la temperatura hay que ver realmente cuanto es el aumento de su impedancia en 100 o 200 grados, o la pensas poner al rojo vivo .
Hay varios modelos, parrillas, hornos, termo tanque, cafeteras, incubadoras, plancha, etc.
Pero te repito, que sea mono filamento.


----------



## rubenchaco (May 12, 2015)

Hice algunas mediciones con un horno eléctrico marca yelmo por que el griego me hizo dudar, son 4 resistencias, 2 arriba y dos abajo, estos son los resultados con las de abajo por que son las que mas se aproximaron a la impedancia requerida, están en paralelo.
ohm  50, 10
tensión de linea 225v
consumo en frío 4,48A
después de 5 minutos (al rojo) 4,36A 
Según ley de ohm 
225/4.48: 50,22 ohm
225/4.36: 51.60 ohm
Hay una pequeña diferencia con la lectura de mi tester.
 Para cargas puramente resistivas, la ROE puede definirse como:
ROE = RL / Zo:  51.60 / 50 : 1.032 a 1  en caliente.
La carga fantasma que había fabricado la preste y nunca mas me la devolvieron .
Los invito a que realicen sus mediciones y comenten los resultados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2015)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hice algunas mediciones con un horno eléctrico marca yelmo por que el griego me hizo dudar, son 4 resistencias, 2 arriba y dos abajo, estos son los resultados con las de abajo por que son las que mas se aproximaron a la impedancia requerida, están en paralelo.
> ohm  50, 10
> tensión de linea 225v
> consumo en frío 4,48A
> ...


Hola a todos , entiendo que ese teste fue hecho a 60Hz mui bien ,??????pero y que realmente se passa en 144MHz ????????????
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenchaco (May 13, 2015)

Hola Daniel, si las pruebas han sido realizadas a 50 hertz, de todos modos el que había fabricado para un amplificador lineal de HF valvular y que luego lo conecte al VHF arrojaron ROE muy bajas. Lamentablemente no tengo un analizador de antena a mano como para decirle si dicha resistencia presenta una reactancia  inductiva o capacitiva. Inductiva no creo por que no es un resorte el conductor central, es recto.  Capacitiva seguro que si, pero el cable mismo lo es y puede estar sobre los 50 ohm o muy cerca de ese valor. También pudo haber sucedido que el largo de la resistencia sea un cuarto de onda de la frecuencia fundamental del VHF pero el HF tampoco me acuso ROE. Si usted tiene un analizador de antena o puente de wheatstone los invito a que realice su medición y comente los resultados, extensiva a los demás amigos del foro. Aparentemente no es nicrome, puede ser kanthal o otra aleación.


----------



## fredd2 (May 13, 2015)

Es probable que sea como las resistencias de los hornos industriales que son como una barra de (pareciera) grafito, las que tuve en la mano era +- 150 ohms metro, en mercadolibre habia visto alguno que la vendian, pero los vendedores solo saben para que es y para que sirve, unico dato que dan.
Saludos


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 18, 2016)

Hola...quiero hacer un carga con cuatro resistencias de 50ohms X 250w...para lograr 1k...ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Hola...quiero hacer un carga con cuatro resistencias de 50ohms X 250w...para lograr 1k...ustedes que opinan?


Hola caro Don ariel27 , es perfectamente possible lo que quieres hacer desde que eses 4 resistores tengan su dos terminales totalmente ayslados del flange de fijación    
Arme els bien cercanos , y con su terminales bien cortos de modo a no incorrer en inductancias parasitas y indesejables que molestan su desenpeño en altas frequenzias (VHF y UHF) y seguramente tiene en las manos una carga fictia prolija a andar en 1KWattio.    
No olvide de armar los 4 resistores en una plancha de cubre bien polida y despues esa en un generoso dicipador de aluminio bien aletado y ventiladores de modo sacar todo calientamento generado por los resistores afinal No debemos olvidar que hablamos de 1KWattio de potenzia a sener dicipada en forma de calor 
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Hola...quiero hacer un carga con cuatro resistencias de 50ohms X 250w...para lograr 1k...ustedes que opinan?



Es correcto, pero en principio *NO* te va a servir.

Para medir ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 19, 2016)

Gracias Daniel!!! no le entendí lo de la placa, usted me dice que las monte sobre un placa a las 4 resistencia y a su ves sobre el disipador?

Fogonazo...es para uhf y vhf...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!!! no le entendí lo de la placa, usted me dice que las monte sobre un placa a las 4 resistencia y a su ves sobre el disipador?
> 
> Fogonazo...es para uhf y vhf...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Es correcto, pero en principio *NO* te va a servir. . . .



Para una carga fantasma particularmente en VHF y UHF es una muy mala idea. Tal ves podría funcionar, y con reservas, en HF

A esa frecuencia (VHF/UHF) la componente inductiva de las resistencias será altísima y alterarán toda la medición,  mucho peor aún al colocar 2 resistencias en serie.

*Edit:*
Tal ves con esta imagen se aclare el punto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 97697







​
La inmensa mayoría de las resistencias, de cualquier potencia, consisten en una cinta de carbón o alambre de metal enrollando el alambre sobre una forma cerámica, lo que da una resistencia y también una bobina.


----------



## tiago (Ago 19, 2016)

Quizá @ariel27 debería especificar *que tipo* de resistencias tiene en su poder.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!!! no le entendí lo de la placa, usted me dice que las monte sobre un placa a las 4 resistencia y a su ves sobre el disipador?
> 
> Fogonazo...es para uhf y vhf...


Hola a todos jo mi refiro unicamente a lo tipo de  resistor que es aportado en lo post#01 dese tema .
Cuanto a la plancha de cubre penso en una plancha de 1cm de espessura muuuuuuui plana en las dos superficies y area igual a del generoso dicipador de calor ese echo en aluminio anodizado negro  muy bien aletado y con auxilio de uno o dos ventiladores de ao menos 12X12 cm soplando sobre su aletas.
Lo cubre tiene una resistencia termica muy mas baja cuando conparada a del aluminio , asi para NO tenermos un dicipador totalmente hecho en cubre (lo que serias muy caro $$ y tanbien pesado) , haciemos esa montagen hibrida cubre/aluminio 
Lo uso de grasa siliconada entre la plancha de cubre y lo dicipador de aluminio es bienvenida , pero !OJO! no mucho , solamente una delgada camada entre las dos superficies   
En lo post#07 hay fotos de que quiero decir , donde debese armar dos resistores en paralelo y despues en série con mas dos resistores en paralelo , lo gran segredo son las conecciones lo mas curtas (chicas) possible .
Esa carga puede si andar bien en VHF o UHF (bajas reflejadas) desde que bien armada con las recomendaciones ya aclaradas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 19, 2016)

Gracias por ayudarme, las resistencias que tengo son las que el amigo Daniel tiene en la foto de la parte de arriba de este post.  50ohm x 250w!!! en total tengo 4.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias por ayudarme, las resistencias que tengo son las que el amigo Daniel tiene en la foto de la parte de arriba de este post.  50ohm x 250w!!! en total tengo 4.


?? y acaso esas 4 resistencias  tienen los dos terminales totalmente ayslados del flange de fijación ??
Arme dos resistores en serie y despues arme en paralelo con mas dos resistores tanbien en serie 
Cheque la resistencia equivalente  final con un multimetro y listo. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 19, 2016)

Off topic,

 Se ve que nuestra eminencia no lo sabe todo o esta perdiendo sus poderes ,,,debemos considerar que tantos eones ,provocan en cualquiera,aunque sea un dios,que se le pase algun minimo detalle.

Ahora hablemos en serio.:estudiando:

Hace un tiempo ya ,existen unas resistencias especificas para Rf ,,las mismas se empezaron a utilizar para poder balancear las sumas tipo Wilkinson,y ciertos usos especiales en Rf, y hoy son un standard,,y una forma practica y ecomomica de realizar cargas fantasmas,desde cero y hasta varios Ghz.

Yo realice varias con ese metodo varias para vhf y uhf hasta 250W,,,y ahora estoy trabajando en una de 1500w,,pero aun me falta conseguir el disipador adecuado ,,y seguramente tambien le ponga algun cooler que ayude a disipar el calor generado.

Hay que hacer lo que dice el Colega Daniel,de montar prolijamente las resistencias sobre una placa de cobre o bronce bien pulida, y esta luego bien acoplada al disipador empleado.

Ejemplos.

http://www.diconex.fr/media/17-0378.pdf

En este blog,que creo pertenece a un colega del foro,,se puede observar ,algo similar a lo que yo hice.

http://lu3xae.blogspot.com.ar/


Saludos


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 19, 2016)

Consulta...veo que las resistencias están montadas en una caja realizada en placa de pertinax y  no veo como disipa el calor hacia el disipador...no se si me explico...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Consulta...veo que las resistencias están montadas en una caja realizada en placa de pertinax y  no veo como disipa el calor hacia el disipador...no se si me explico...


Mejor serias subir unas fotos , esas valen mas que 1000 palabras   
Att, 
Daniel lopes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2016)

Por default, salvo especificación contraria, pienso en resistencias comunes de alambre bobinado. 

Yo llegué a tener inconvenientes muy muy muy sutiles con resistencias metal film en *audio*, así que miro con extremo respeto cualquier resistencia que trabaje en RF.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 19, 2016)

son estas las resistencias...


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola. Antes usábamos las resistencias de carbon, que no son bobinadas para esas cargas. Pero ahora noi se que materiales usarán, pero si están bobinadas, no servirán. Posiblemente sean macizas, como las antiguas de carbón. Bueno, como se dijo, una foto vendría bien.

Recien veo la foto. ¿Qué tamaño tienen para absorber tamaña potencia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> son estas las resistencias...


Lástima , no veo los dos terminales dese resistor   , asi un de los terminales es la propria flange de fijación y eso desafortunadamente inpede de hacer la associación série tan deseada. 
Mire con atencción la foto (de la derecha) del post#1 donde es possible mirar los dos terminales de lo resistor sendo eses totalmente ayslados de la flange de fijación donde eso es indispensable para lograr hacer associaciones serie . 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





aquileslor dijo:


> Hola. Antes usábamos las resistencias de carbon, que no son bobinadas para esas cargas. Pero ahora noi se que materiales usarán, pero si están bobinadas, no servirán. Posiblemente sean macizas, como las antiguas de carbón. Bueno, como se dijo, una foto vendría bien.
> 
> Recien veo la foto. ¿Qué tamaño tienen para absorber tamaña potencia?


Hola caro Don aquilesor , en realidad son resistores basados en film mectalico depositados en oxido de berilio y ese depositado en una flange de cubre , apesar de chicos logran dicipar gran potenziaz en Watts desde que debidamente armados en gran dicipadores de calor que logran "robar" lo calor generado y dicipar por arrefecimento normal o forzado con aire 
Att
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola Daniel. De que tamaño son? Disipan por los terminales? Gracias por tus comentarios. Si las hubiera tenido cuando era joven.... Ya no me atrevo con RF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hola Daniel. De que tamaño son? Disipan por los terminales? Gracias por tus comentarios. Si las hubiera tenido cuando era joven.... Ya no me atrevo con RF.


En lo post#4 hay un Link con la hoja de datos técnicos donde aclaran las dimensiones fisicas externas por potenzia que puede manejar   
La dicipación de calor es hecha unicamente por la flange de fijación donde esa tiene que quedarse muy bien fijada a un generoso dicipador de calor   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Ago 20, 2016)

Bueno, en el peor de los casos y como hay que aprovechar el material que tenemos, se podría montar cada  resistencia sobre una fina lámina de mica (La que se usaba antes para aislar el cuerpo metálico de los transistores)
De esa forma podríamos asociarlas en serie y conectar luego los dos grupos en paralelo. No disipará tan adecuadamente, pero podrá llevar a cabo su proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 20, 2016)

Gracias amigos por sus datos...actualmente tengo dos trabajando...una sobre mica y la otra sobre el disipador...que es muyyyyy generoso!!! voy a ver como puedo configurar para aprovecharlas...


----------



## ariel27 (Ago 20, 2016)

Gente,,,si coloco de a dos resistencias en paralelo por separado...y luego a ese grupo lo pongo en serie...en total 4 resistencias


----------



## tiago (Ago 20, 2016)

Si tus resistencias son de 50Ω como creo que has dicho, tienes que asociar de la siguiente forma:
Dispones de 4 resistencias.

Dos grupos, cada uno compuesto de dos resistencias de 50Ω *en serie*, lo que te dá 100Ω por cada grupo.
Coges esos dos grupos y los conectas *en paralelo, *con lo que obtendrás una resistencia final de 50Ω y la suma de las potencias de todas las resistencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, en el peor de los casos y como hay que aprovechar el material que tenemos, se podría montar cada  resistencia sobre una fina lámina de mica (La que se usaba antes para aislar el cuerpo metálico de los transistores)
> De esa forma podríamos asociarlas en serie y conectar luego los dos grupos en paralelo. No disipará tan adecuadamente, pero podrá llevar a cabo su proyecto.
> 
> Saludos.


La capacitancia (quizaz de algunas decenas de pF) formada por lo ayslante (en ese caso la Mica mas lo ayslante del tornillo de fijación) quedara en paralelo con lo resistor serie mas bajo (lo que estas armado directamente a lo dicipador) y eso creo que molesta lo desenpeño en frequenzias mas altas (VHF y UHF) pero hay que probar y medir la potenzia reflejada que esa montagen apresenta. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Oct 11, 2016)

Yo tengo dos cargas con resistencias de 50 Ohmios de Rf, una de 500W y otra 800W, trabajan bien y las utiliza para FM y VHF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2016)

JAVIZHO dijo:


> Yo tengo dos cargas con resistencias de 50 Ohmios de Rf, una de 500W y otra 800W, trabajan bien y las utiliza para FM y VHF.


Hola caro Don JAVIZHO para que esas dos cargas suporten realmente  la potenzia especificada sin estropiarse en una questón de pocos segundos te recomendo altamente que enpleye un generoso dicipador de calor ( do tipo enpleyado para dicipar IGBTs o Tiristores en  UPS de alta potenzia ) , si possible ese anodizado en negro lo que garantiza una mejor rendimento de dicipación y tanbién lo uso de una plancha de cubre con 1cm de espesura y area igual de lo dicipador de calor (ese en aluminio) entre lo resistor y lo dicipador , esa plancha tiene que tener las dos faces muy planas (polidas) y sin rugosidad , grasa de silicona tanbien es bienvenida (una delgada camada nada mas , mucha grasa mas "molesta" que ayuda en la transferenzia de calor) .
Para garantizar una ROE mas baja en frequenzias mas altas UHF es nesesario armar lo terminal del resistor lo mas cercano possible del terminal vivo del conector henbra de la carga y no por meo de un singelo pedazo de hilo de cubre que seguramente NO es una linea de 50 Ohmios y si un inductor molesto.
!Abrazoz desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 12, 2016)

Buen dia, les comento que monte por separado las r de a dos...y luego en un disipador...funciona muy bien..pero ay un equipo que arranca y detecta roe a los minutos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2016)

ariel27 dijo:


> Buen dia, les comento que monte por separado las r de a dos...y luego en un disipador...funciona muy bien..pero ay un equipo que arranca y detecta roe a los minutos...


Hola caro Don ariel27 , se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias subir fotos de tu montagen ??.
Con auxilio de un multimetro puedes chequear la conponente resistiva (en ese caso 50 Ohmios) , pero la conponente reactiva (que puede sener inductiva o capacitiva) NO es possible avaliar con lo multimetro y esa conponente es la responsable por una ROE elevada.
La conponente reactiva es un resultado directo de como fue armado la associación de resistores .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanjt (Ago 4, 2019)

largosoft dijo:


> Les Muestro mi carga fantasma y efectivamente esta hecha con esos resistores.
> Yo la uso para calibrar transmisores de Fm de hasta 600W sin problemas, claro que a esta potencia solo unos minutos.



Hola de nuevo, saludos a todos. Quiero hacer una carga fantasma para fm (88 - 108 MHz) y quiero usar dos resistencias de 500 whatts; (adjunto imagen) la duda es si al ponerlas en serie como lo están la carga del compañero "largosoft" debo poner dos resistencias de 100 ohms o dos de 50 ohms?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2019)

juanjt dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, saludos a todos. Quiero hacer una carga fantasma para fm (88 - 108 MHz) y quiero usar dos resistencias de 500 whatts; (adjunto imagen) la duda es si al ponerlas en serie como lo están la carga del compañero "largosoft" debo poner dos resistencias de 100 ohms o dos de 50 ohms?


Hola caro Don juantj debes poner dos carga de 100 Ohmios en paralelo para poder perfazer los 50 Ohmios deseados.
Las conecciones deben sener lo mas curtas (chicas) possible para no  incorrer en inductancias parasiticas que prejudican la ROE principalente en VHF.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

